# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  How did you come up with your username?

## Keddy

What the title says  :Tongue: 
How did everyone come up with their username for this site?
---
I just used my actual nickname IRL. People have been calling me Keddy since I was 4 or 5, because when I was little, I couldn't say Kendall (which is my real name) and I just said "I'm Keddy." My mom thought it was so cute that she just started calling me Keddy instead of Kendall. My entire family and the (few) friends I ever had just call me Keddy as well. The only place anyone calls me Kendall is at work because I'm in a position of authority there so no nicknames are appropriate LOL.
How did everyone else come up with theirs?  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

No real thought went into it, I needed a name that isn't the same as the ones I use everywhere else so I just put two random words together. Â¬_Â¬

 :banana guy:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

That's such a cute story!! Aww!

No good story for me.. Life is absurd and inane. Inane makes a better handle.

----------


## GunnyHighway

This movie - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heartbreak_Ridge

----------


## Otherside

The song that happened to be on my IPod at the time...

----------


## Koalafan

.....cause koalas rock!  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

KirsebÃ¦r means cherry in danish. I love cherries - end of story.  :Tongue:  I have no creativity when it comes to usernames.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Mine's depressing.  :: 

Just thought it accurately described my life. I spend a lot of time convincing myself (and others) that I'm happy/content. It's a constant battle since my default state of mind isn't exactly preferable.

----------


## L

Lasair is the Irish word for fire.....I was looking at a candle when trying to come up with a name that was not linked to my real name. I though it sounded nice too.

----------


## SmileyFace

I like smiley faces  :Tongue:

----------


## Yossarian

It's the name of the main character from one of my favourite novels, Catch-22.

----------


## Chloe

It's my name..... Didn't think it through that there's dangerous scary people on the internet but thankfully your not a scary bunch haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chantellabella

Chantelle is the name of one of my alters.............the one with SA. So I thought I'd jazz her name up a bit.

I was also trying to get away from the user names I used for the past 5 years on forums. I had a stalker who kept following me around the internet, obviously googling my user name. She did end up following me to the other social anxiety forum. The only way I think she would have been able to find out where I was, was when one of the members with a unique name, commented on my website blog. She must have googled his name. 

My previous user name though has meaning. It's a combination of me as a whole. 

I really like Chantellabella though and love when you guys call me Chanty or other variations of it.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> I was also trying to get away from the user names I used for the past 5 years on forums. I had a stalker who kept following me around the internet, obviously googling my user name. She did end up following me to the other social anxiety forum. The only way I think she would have been able to find out where I was, was when one of the members with a unique name, commented on my website blog. She must have googled his name.



 :Hug: That's horrible!

----------


## Chantellabella

> That's horrible!



She finally went away. Sorry for the derail. 

I guess that "Ronco Stalker Away" is worth the 19.95!  ::):  

 I like hearing about how you guys came up with your username.  

What about everybody else? How did you come up with it?

----------


## Sagan

Because I love science. I also have a man crush on Dr. Carl Sagan  :Tongue:

----------


## Trendsetter

I'm an outcast, and love it  ::):

----------


## Member11

It's my name, not creative  :hide:

----------


## Chloe

Haha glad to see it's not just me with my real name on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldTheSea

One of my dogs' registered names is Hold The Sea. It's an old Dutch phrase. I like how it sounds, plus I love Amsterdam. I also love boats and anything nautical or sea-related.
I wanted a username that sounded nice and wasn't linked to my real name, or anything personal that would turn up in a Google search.

----------

